# help with my brp sc18



## ky_18b (Apr 13, 2006)

i just got my sc18 all put together and took it out for a drive and it was terrible... i am sure i totally screwed something up, problem is i dont know what... i am running the 16d motor with intellect 6 cell saddle pack, xps esc, ball diff and stock tires and i cant control the car... the rear end spins out uncontrolably (to left and right) even when i lightly apply throttle... then if i happen to get the car going in a forward motion (like a 3 in 10 chance) the rear end bounces up and down all over the place... is the 6 cell too much power? do i have something set up wrong? will using the purple rears i have help? (i dont want to open them yet because i can sell them for more being new in package..) any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Go to the "Track tip from Tangtester" in this venue. The tips can help with your problems. If after reading and trying the tips ask again and I am sure help will be forth coming.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Amen, Tang knows BRP


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It sounds like your diff may be to tight, you should have some slip in it when you give it gas. We all use 6 cells in Ohio, so that is not to much power! What surface are you running on? Do you use any tire compound?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

traction compound helps out alot.....try it.....trinity red dot is what i heard works best at our outdoor track...niftech tire traction on carpet :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You need to have the ball diff slip slightly. What kind of surface are You on? 
Make sure the rear pod assembly has side to side flex in other words so the rear pod is not bound up. Also check the chassis tweek.
If You still have trouble give Me a call 440 284-0270 10:30 to 3:00 est


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See it is for sale that is a good deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ky_18b (Apr 13, 2006)

i actually have 2 of em.. just selling the one though, thought i was asking too much for it... 
i am running on an asphault track.. i am in the process of rebuilding the diffs and i am going let them be a little loose this time around.. as far as i can tell everything else is great with the car, the diffs may be my only problem... i will post an update when i am finished.
thanks


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

hey ky 18b,we use trinity red dot traction compound on DA TRACK and its asphalt you really need it to run well it makes a big difference...put it all over the rears and on the inside of the fronts..its like night and day...DAVE


----------

